
Show HN: Open source at companies (Alpha version) - donutloop
https://www.goopensource.dev
======
donutloop
My web app is offering an update for newly published opensource by companies
additionally it's a good place to find a company where you want to work in the
future because they have a lot of cool open-source projects to offer. It's
very hard to figure out what companies have been published for certain
technologies like new programming languages or configurations languages, for
example, it took quite a long time to see the benefits of "Golang" in usage.
Actually most of these companies are not listed anywhere on famous platforms
like LinkedIn. This is a very earlier phase of this app and I want to publish
a lot of new features that everyone is capable of understanding the benefits
of this app.

I will be very happy if you could provide some feedback about this app :)

Thank you for your support!

Best regards, Donutloop

